# TripleF.....



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

You are F F Fukked :gn:gn:gn

I hope you enjoy your weekend with the remains of your house.

EC~WC2 + Some Cajun Flare :chk
:mn:mn:mn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ok. I gotcha. I have your addy. I'll put your name on the LIST.

:hn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cajun Flare? That makes us sound like Homos!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Cajun Flare? That makes us sound like Homos!


Not us, just you:tu

:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Look it's Scott :hn hook line and sinker with a worm sticking out of his mouth!

Scott were going to love every minute of this !!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Cajun Flare? That makes us sound like Homos!


Aren't you the one who said he stands BEHIND every southern man?

....Al wonders off to find that thread.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Not us, just you:tu
> 
> :r


:r:r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Aren't you the one who said he stands BEHIND every southern man?
> 
> ....Al wonders off to find that thread.


I have heard just about enought out of you! I'm going have to send something to put in your mouth to keep you quite for a little while.:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Not us, just you:tu
> 
> :r


HAHAH ricky!!!!



rwhit37 said:


> I have heard just about enought out of you! I'm going have to send something to put in your mouth to keep you quite for a little while.


There is a dirty joke in here somewhere. :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Aren't you the one who said he stands BEHIND every southern man?
> 
> ....Al wonders off to find that thread.


Sounds like some Brokeback Mtn action going on..... :bn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Scott since I am farthest away I will be launching first.

DC# 0103 8555 7494 9656 0061

:gn:chk:gn:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Cajun Flare? *That makes us sound like Homos*!


Damn, have things changed that much since I left LA? You gonna take that $hit from a Jersey Yankee? Sheesh...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Well Scott since I am farthest away I will be launching first.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7494 9656 0061
> 
> :gn:chk:gn:chk


Did I tell you I work with a traveling circus and my address changes every week?  :chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Did I tell you I work with a traveling circus and my address changes every week?  :chk


Actually yes I did know that. I gave it to the bearded lady to give to you on your date friday night.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Actually yes I did know that. I gave it to the bearded lady to give to you on your date friday night.


Now, I don't care who you are picking on...............that's dang funny. Props Gary :tu

:r :r :r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Now, I don't care who you are picking on...............that's dang funny. Props Gary :tu
> 
> :r :r :r


Dude your getting owned here.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Volt said:


> Dude your getting owned here.


Yeah, whatever. But not by you Chicken Little :chk :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Actually yes I did know that. I gave it to the bearded lady to give to you on your date friday night.


He's actually trying to get her to be a donor so he can get help from the Hair Club for Men.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

CBI_2 said:


> He's actually trying to get her to be a donor so he can get help from the Hair Club for Men.


Ohhhhh another funny man joins the circus commnets party I see. HaHaHaHa. I know who you smoke with pally.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Ohhhhh another funny man joins the circus commnets party I see. HaHaHaHa. I know who you smoke with pally.


Well you know how I am. If the door is open I'm walking through it.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Well Scott since I am farthest away I will be launching first.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7494 9656 0061
> 
> :gn:chk:gn:chk


:hn:hn TripleF :hn:hn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> :hn:hn TripleF :hn:hn


Hey, I thought you were my friend 

I'll remember you.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Hey, I thought you were my friend
> 
> I'll remember you.


You were my first friend here... Scott...

But come on friends do this to friends :r "atleast here in JUNGLE"

Scott I'm sry to say you will need to pack up and live with the "Fam"

:mn we are and were coming right for you good buddy!

Just remember were still friends! :gn:gn

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> You were my first friend here... Scott...
> 
> But come on friends do this to friends :r "atleast here in JUNGLE"
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhh, believe me, .......I won't forget.......FRIEND :gn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Cajun Flare? That makes us sound like Homos!


If the shoe fits.....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> You are F F Fukked :gn:gn:gn
> 
> I hope you enjoy your weekend with the remains of your house.
> 
> ...


You do mean FLAIR right Gary? Unless you were planning on lighting Ricky and shooting him in the air to signal Scott that bombs are incoming. :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Hey, I thought you *were* my friend
> 
> I'll remember you.


Key word in the phrase is "were". I love these guys - putting the hammer down on Triple F hehe. I told you not to bomb me Scott! :r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Key word in the phrase is "were". I love these guys - putting the hammer down on Triple F hehe. I told you not to bomb me Scott! :r


SHUT UP GEORGE. These ain't your boys plannin this little cupcake bomb. Your MA boys went runnin' after I smacked a couple more along with you on Monday.

:tg :tg


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Key word in the phrase is "were". I love these guys - putting the hammer down on Triple F hehe. I told you not to bomb me Scott! :r


Anything for a friend George! Have to look out for our friends ! 
Scott is are friend we just thought he needed a cigar or 2 or5or30.. you get the idea!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


>


I love it VIN!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> I love it VIN!


Yeah Vin funny.
You funny.
Now eveybody funny.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

_







_

Scott I hate to tell you but this was on a billbaord on I-94 up here in MI.

Good luck on this one:hnI'll send some water down for the tank


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


>


Looks like Scott is feeling a little ill!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Looks like Scott is feeling a little ill!


JUST A WEEE BIT GEORGE!!!

O YEA BY THE WAY SCOTT
0307 0020 0003 1804 207
Enjoy My good friend!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Cajun Flare? That makes us sound like Homos!


Hehehehe. Cajun Flair.
What a bunch of ladies I hang out with. :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> Hehehehe. Cajun Flair.
> What a bunch of ladies I hang out with. :r


:tpd::tpd: True. True. Now that's funny right there :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

TripleF said:


> :tpd::tpd: True. True. Now that's funny right there :r


We will see who is rofl on friday !!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> Hehehehe. Cajun Flair.
> What a bunch of ladies I hang out with. :r


Should you be a LOWES or something???

Or sitting on something that spins! lol
" Still wondering how you had those at a drop of a dime"
And you are calling us ladies!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Beat the "F" out of TripleF.......he needs a smack down...


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Beat the "F" out of TripleF.......he needs a smack down...


Russ we will make you proud!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Beat the "F" out of TripleF.......he needs a smack down...


Uhhhhhhhh, if ou keep these comments coming, I'm pretty sure I can put the molly whop on you next time I see your mug....nephew. :sl


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Russ we will make you proud!!


All 5 of us :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> All 5 of us :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn
> 
> :tu


Ok....ok.....ok

For each person that hits me I count it as another time to bomb George. How you like dat? :gn

Better call 'em offf George!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ok....ok.....ok
> 
> For each person that hits me I count it as another time to bomb George. How you like dat? :gn
> 
> Better call 'em offf George!!


I wish we had more Bomb George all you want. He deserves it too.:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I wish we had more Bomb George all you want. He deserves it too.:tu


I don't wish we had more for his sake !! The other two are FRICKEN CRAZY I MEAN :mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ok....ok.....ok
> 
> For each person that hits me I count it as another time to bomb George. How you like dat? :gn
> 
> Better call 'em offf George!!


George has a date tonite -- you won't see him online until about 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> George has a date tonite -- you won't see him online until about 1pm tomorrow.


:r:r:r if your lucky!!

Because he sure is !


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Big day tomorrow Scott!!! I think were going to catch a big one hook line and sinker!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I seem to have lost track of this thread - looking like a great Friday shaping up!!!!!



TripleF said:


> Ok....ok.....ok
> For each person that hits me I count it as another time to bomb George. How you like dat?
> Better call 'em offf George!!


This is beyond my control!!! AHAHAHHAHAHAHA



gwc4sc said:


> I wish we had more Bomb George all you want. He deserves it too.


Ummm no thanks - cigar inventory is overflowing guys.



massphatness said:


> George has a date tonite -- you won't see him online until about 1pm tomorrow.


No comment - but I was home by 11PM - I need to fix that! :r



ja3480 said:


> if your lucky!!
> Because he sure is !


Another no comment (with a comment) - things are going very well...



ja3480 said:


> Big day tomorrow Scott!!! I think were going to catch a big one hook line and sinker!!


TripleF will be changing his name once again - to *TripleDead*!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> TripleF will be changing his name once again - to *TripleDead*!!!


Then I'll have to put the molly whop on you George and change your name to fungku......yeah, you'll see Mr.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Label/Receipt Number:* 0103 8555 7494 1263 2971
*Status:* Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 5:10 AM on August 8, 2008 in DUNEDIN, FL 34698. 
Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

:chk *Today's the day! :chk*


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *Label/Receipt Number:* 0103 8555 7494 1263 2971
> *Status:* Arrival at Unit
> 
> Your item arrived at 5:10 AM on August 8, 2008 in DUNEDIN, FL 34698.
> ...


You must like seeing innocent bystanders get hurt. That's nice Vin. Reeeeeeeeeeal nice. I'll get you too.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> You must like seeing innocent bystanders get hurt. That's nice Vin. Reeeeeeeeeeal nice. I'll get you too.


Scott you sound like the little kid yelling at the bullies!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a bit slow. Is The Eff getting slapped around?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

shilala said:


> I'm a bit slow. Is The Eff getting slapped around?


Thats correct Scott! Join if you like its great fun!:ssq


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Scott you sound like the little kid yelling at the bullies!!!


Your not kidding!!! lollollol


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *Label/Receipt Number:* 0103 8555 7494 1263 2971
> *Status:* Arrival at Unit
> 
> Your item arrived at 5:10 AM on August 8, 2008 in DUNEDIN, FL 34698.
> ...


Mine got there at 5:19AM Today is indeed the DAY!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

it landed...HAHA


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

OK GIRLZ

Some of the destruction has landed. I began a thread here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173905

Vin, I'm soooooo, soooooo dissapointed in you, jumping in on me like this. Not good. No sir.

Oh and you other twos, yeah, it ain't lookin good for you either.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

TripleF said:


> OK GIRLZ
> 
> Some of the destruction has landed. I began a thread here:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173905
> ...


Just wait for the other two!!! HEHEHE ! Sad but true you know just Ricky so far ... you have another gorilla coming to get you also ... you don't have the slightest idea who it is!! Now that you know Vin was in on it ! lollol


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

Thanks guys - now maybe Scott will just mellow out a little :ss



TripleF said:


> OK GIRLZ
> 
> Some of the destruction has landed. I began a thread here:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173905
> ...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

This is just terrible, picking on an old man like this.:r:r Well done gentlemen.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Vin, I'm soooooo, soooooo dissapointed in you, jumping in on me like this. Not good. No sir.


Go TripleF yourself


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Go TripleF yourself


 :r :r :r :r

You funny Vin.


----------

